
Simple Python Twitter Bot: Retweet - carlchenet
https://github.com/chaica/retweet/releases/tag/0.3
======
shazamfr
Do you have documentation to use it?

~~~
shazamfr
the official documentation is at
[http://retweet.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://retweet.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

